# Airtel Live help



## Sparsh007 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Airtel Connection Help*

hey guys i am in sikkim,india
when ever i try connecting to mobile office or NOP
it shows Packet Data:Connection not Available
hope u will help me soon thnx


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you get the service activated? Call customer care to verify if service is active. 
If the service is already active, ensure that Airtel Live Settings are set as defaults in configuration settings in web settings


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 10, 2007)

yes the service is active
and they are the default settings


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2007)

Why is the TOPIC name Airtel LIVE help if u r trying to connect to MO or NOP??? btw is ur balance above 50??


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 10, 2007)

oops my mistake
ad yes its above Rs50


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 10, 2007)

check the port no. make it 8080


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^
i wnt it to run on my mobile
is there a setting like tht there?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2007)

Its in the airtel live settings... but it already ll be 8080


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 12, 2007)

hey i had the problem yesterday just deactivate your gprs and then reactivate it after some hours by the way use mobile office instead of airtel live


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 14, 2007)

none of the above worked


----------

